
Ask HN: How do I get my data back from an abandoned web host? - amordecosmos
This is like watching the Titanic sink. The host that I use for some personal projects, RapidTechHosting.com, has apparently been abandoned.<p>The Cpanel License has not been paid, so there is no access that way. Terminal won&#x27;t work.<p>I get regular overdue notices for payment but it won&#x27;t accept the payments through PayPal. At some point soon, it will lock me out for non-payment, then after that, delete everything.<p>I can still FTP but I&#x27;d like to grab the databases. Any suggestions?
======
luckylion
Upload adminer or a similar script and export them.

------
Tepix
Upload phpmyadmin

